

Castlevania’s Producer Emerges from the Wreckage of Konami - carlchenet
http://www.wired.com/2015/05/koji-igarashi-bloodstained-kickstarter/

======
patent
The kickstarter campaign already has over $1.3 million in backers.
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/iga/bloodstained-
ritual...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/iga/bloodstained-ritual-of-
the-night?ref=nav_search)

